# Got the Manic Panic



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a colorful stripe of purple in my hair, however when I started years ago, I tried a blue. I have auburn hair and bleach bath it to take some of the red tones out. It looked great for a bit, but like most blue, it faded to green, and it look especially horrid because of the tiny bit of red still in my hair. I tucked the color in the back of my closet and found it recently. 

Since this site has introduced me to the idea of coloring dogs, and I am not going to use this color on me, I did the tip of my beagle's tail!









She did pretty well, considering she only gets a 1-3 baths a year for the last 9 years. I gave up on keeping her still and not swishing her tail all over the bath tub (kinda like in the picture!) and washed it out after 5 minutes. It is light, but oh so cute. I have an idea for making a washing/grooming table in our shower for our future spoo but was not going to figure logistics out yet since we have awhile before we need it, but now I think I am going to have to get it figured out so I have a place to leash her and not have an achy back.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

haha - I love that. I bet you'll get tons of people stop and take a second look because no one expects a beagle to have a blue tipped tail.


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

We are going to pet smart tomorrow so we will see! Lol


----------

